# Hello from Slovakia



## mardzerin

Hi, I just join you all here and I already love it. :thumbup: Wish you a nice day from the heart of Europe!


----------



## Nana Doreen

Hello and welcome from England. :-D


----------



## KateLyn11

welcome from the US (Washington).


----------



## Swedenme

Hello and welcome from northeast England hope you enjoy your visits to this site


----------



## beanscene

Good morning and welcome from South London.


----------



## Rosette

Hello and welcome from England. It is sunny and breezy today.


----------



## skinny minnie

Welcome from Tasmania Australia


----------



## beanscene

Rosette said:


> Hello and welcome from England. It is sunny and breezy today.


Good drying weather as my old mum would say! Getting quite autumnal even 'darn sarff!'


----------



## jinx

Welcome to Paradise. I had to check where Slovakia was. I think in the olden days, when I went to school, it was maybe called something else? Glad to have you with us.


----------



## judyh47

Another welcome from UK!


----------



## CALaura

Today i say hi from London, but tomorrow we fly home to California, so hi from the left coast too!


----------



## Jenny2

Welcome from Sudbury Ontario Canada.


----------



## groovy6

A big hi from New Zealand! Hope you get heaps of inspiration from this site and have lots of enjoyment.


----------



## Feigy

Hello from Jerusalem! This is a great site.


----------



## jojo111

Hello! Welcome from Massachusetts, USA!


----------



## deeknittingclick

Hi and welcome from Wellington New Zealand


----------



## Moisey

Hi from Perth in Western Australia. Enjoy yourself here.


----------



## paljoey46

Good morning. Welcome from Florida. You will love KP.


----------



## Teebird

Welcome from Southern Ontario,Canada.


----------



## kathy1941

Hi and welcome from Rome.


----------



## lindakaren12

Glad for new faces, ideas. Welcome fro New York


----------



## mardzerin

#Jinx Hi, yes. Before more than 20 years it was CzechoSlovakia... Since 93 there are two separated states, Slovak republic, and Czech republik


----------



## Anna3703

You are so welcome here at KP........from Montreal, Quebec,Canada

Anna


----------



## donnabo

Welcome from NH, USA


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Hi and welcome to this great site from Melbourne Australia.


----------



## kiwiannie

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## mardzerin

Thanks you all, I see everyone here is a nice person. I am happy to join you on KP


----------



## Nana Mc

Welcome from Alabama! We had a exchange student from Slovakia 3 years ago.


----------



## DHobbit

Howdy!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Wellcome from Wales UK,


----------



## Neeterbug

Welcome from hot and sunny Arizona (USA).


----------



## jinx

Thanks for that information. I find it very interesting. I do relate to Czechoslovakia.


mardzerin said:


> #Jinx Hi, yes. Before more than 20 years it was CzechoSlovakia... Since 93 there are two separated states, Slovak republic, and Czech republik


----------



## superjan

mardzerin said:


> #Jinx Hi, yes. Before more than 20 years it was CzechoSlovakia... Since 93 there are two separated states, Slovak republic, and Czech republik


Hello from Melbourne Australia!

I met a beautiful talented young lady from Czech republic on this very forum in 2011. She is a farmer from the Bohemian forest and I visited there last year. I have a new family and consider her a daughter now. With some help from me, and her sheer determination and courage, she has turned her life around.
Welcome to another lovely young woman from this magnificent country. xxx


----------



## YoK2tog

Hello and welcome.


----------



## babybop

Hi and welcome.


----------



## mardzerin

Hot and sun.. I wish the same be here. It should be a summer but it is still raining and raning, right now is a storm outside, and it use to be 30°C usualy during this time perion, but it is not 15 today... Somehow, it works good for me, since next monday I have my state exams and have to study


----------



## mardzerin

Well, I am from the other one, but we are still like "partners" and friends countries. 


superjan said:


> Hello from Melbourne Australia!
> 
> I met a beautiful talented young lady from Czech republic on this very forum in 2011. She is a farmer from the Bohemian forest and I visited there last year. I have a new family and consider her a daughter now. With some help from me, and her sheer determination and courage, she has turned her life around.
> Welcome to another lovely young woman from this magnificent country. xxx


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan, USA! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## MEN-k2-

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Happycamper

Hello and welcome from Tennessee USA~


----------



## Naneast

Hi and welcome from CC.. :lol:


----------



## DonnieK

Welcome from Texas where it is so hot you could fry an egg on the road!


----------



## standsalonewolf

hi


----------



## TammyK

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania, USA!


----------



## run4fittness

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

hello


----------



## Acrekkeri

Welcome from Finland!


----------



## Alohadonna

Aloha and welcome from the blue Pacific ocean and Hawaii.


----------



## Elaine C.

mardzerin said:


> Hi, I just join you all here and I already love it. :thumbup: Wish you a nice day from the heart of Europe!


Welcome from Southern California!


----------



## tweeter

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Nice to have you with us and I hope you have a nice day also


----------



## Eeyore Janie

welcome from Kissimmee, FL, USA


----------



## knitnanny

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## Sarah Chana

Welcome Majka. Do you have many lacrosse players in your country?


----------



## pebblecreek

Hello from Michigan


----------



## mh1953

Hello from Louisiana! My daughter traveled to Slovakia in college on a mission trip and she fell in love with the country and the people.


----------



## roseknit

Welcome from Florida


----------



## gajh

Welcome from New York. That is where my grandparents are from. Always wished I could visit.


----------



## cbyrd1

A new Slovakian friend - how wonderful! Welcome from the sunny beaches of the North Carolina coast (USA).


----------



## mardzerin

Since I didn´t recognize this sport without google, I can tell you for sure, that no. We are mostly fans of ice hockey and football and many others, mostly, winter sports. 


Sarah Chana said:


> Welcome Majka. Do you have many lacrosse players in your country?


----------



## mardzerin

Hello, how nice. You know the city she visited? 


mh1953 said:


> Hello from Louisiana! My daughter traveled to Slovakia in college on a mission trip and she fell in love with the country and the people.


----------



## mardzerin

Hello  I guess Slovakia is one of the most easier get-into countries.  Can you speak slovak? 


gajh said:


> Welcome from New York. That is where my grandparents are from. Always wished I could visit.


----------



## Crafty_Crow

Welcome from South Dakota, USA!


----------



## Lurker 2

Welcome, from the deep South Ocean!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA. We'll be looking forward to getting to know you.

Hazel


----------



## nonaka

Ahoy! and prosim, Mardzarin. I spent over a year in and around Bratislava, just after the velvet revolution. I too fell in love with Slovakia and Slovaks. I'll watch for your posts, because I know how lovely the handicrafts are there and I am sure you have many projects to show us. (I'm so sorry I didn't learn the language.)


----------



## grandmaof7

Hello and welcome from Western Pennsylvania USA.


----------



## mardzerin

Aaa... You know two words I am sure you can recognize many more.  When I will have more time, after monday, if I will pass my state exams, I will post my work. Did you mean handicrafted things such as the one in the picture? Yes, it, s not embroidered, I did paint it. But the gandmothers and great- grandmom and so one did do it in their hands.. I wish I can do it. 


nonaka said:


> Ahoy! and prosim, Mardzarin. I spent over a year in and around Bratislava, just after the velvet revolution. I too fell in love with Slovakia and Slovaks. I'll watch for your posts, because I know how lovely the handicrafts are there and I am sure you have many projects to show us. (I'm so sorry I didn't learn the language.)


----------



## Cyber Granny

Hi and welcome from South Africa.


----------



## Munchn

Welcome from Florida USA.


----------



## LRB1988

Welcome, always nice to get new member's.


----------



## nonaka

mardzerin said:


> Aaa... You know two words I am sure you can recognize many more.  When I will have more time, after monday, if I will pass my state exams, I will post my work. Did you mean handicrafted things such as the one in the picture? Yes, it, s not embroidered, I did paint it. But the gandmothers and great- grandmom and so one did do it in their hands.. I wish I can do it.


You see, that picture shows exactly the sort of thing I mean. You are all natural artists and handworkers! All of you are pretty (or handsome), and all can sing like birds. I am hopelessly smitten with your country. And I have never experienced such wonderful hospitality anywhere in all my 70 years of life. Glad to see you here.


----------



## mardzerin

Is such things, as I painted on the t-shirt for my byfriend anywhere else in the world( I mean, out of midle Europe, because I know that Hungarian, Czech, Poland) have these original handy emroidered garb?
I am happy that you like it there so much 


nonaka said:


> You see, that picture shows exactly the sort of thing I mean. You are all natural artists and handworkers! All of you are pretty (or handsome), and all can sing like birds. I am hopelessly smitten with your country. And I have never experienced such wonderful hospitality anywhere in all my 70 years of life. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Nonicita

Welcome from the great state of West Virginia. You'll love it here!


----------



## czechmate

hello glad you like the site,just returned from Czech Republic my husbands home.


----------



## Mary-Lou

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## neelia

Welcome from Ontario Canada - the home of Niagara Falls. You will enjoy this website - always interesting. Neelia


----------



## Ranchmom

Welcome from Wyoming! I love these gals, and you will, too!


----------



## mardzerin

Hi  I met and interview a girl from Wyoming when she studied in Slovakia. I already love it here. 


Ranchmom said:


> Welcome from Wyoming! I love these gals, and you will, too!


----------



## knitneedle

Welcome. This is a great site. My grand parents came to the USA from Czechoslovakia...I think the town was Bratislavia (not sure of spelling)..last names were Kitchka and Kuklish--not sure on this spelling. Enjoy this very helpful site!


----------



## smokey2000

Welcome to you from Indiana USA.


----------



## mrsbee03

Warm welcome from Washington State, USA.


----------



## Gabriell

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Valanteen

Welcome from Greer, Sc. USA


----------



## mardzerin

Thank you.  Yes, it is Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia, but names do not sound slovak.  I quess they were litle bit changed to fit the English language  (we do not use tchk, it is č in my language, one simple letter instead of tree, and sh is  )


knitneedle said:


> Welcome. This is a great site. My grand parents came to the USA from Czechoslovakia...I think the town was Bratislavia (not sure of spelling)..last names were Kitchka and Kuklish--not sure on this spelling. Enjoy this very helpful site!


----------



## ra1nb0z

My husband was born in Borsky sv Jur. He came to the USA after WWII in 1946. I met him in the late 50s. Our kids are half Slovak & half mutt! I'm an ethnic mix.


----------



## knitneedle

Thank you for your answer. I'm sure spelling was changed at Ellis Island when my grand parents arrived. Almost bedtime for you.


----------



## mardzerin

Yes it is. But, I am ill so I woke up just before an hour, but going back to bed in hout or so. what is the time where you are? 


knitneedle said:


> Thank you for your answer. I'm sure spelling was changed at Ellis Island when my grand parents arrived. Almost bedtime for you.


----------



## mardzerin

A lot of people during hard times here in Slovakia left and went to USA.  It nice to meet you, many of you are somehow related to my country, it is nice.


----------



## tinykneecaps

Hello from way up in the northern United States..............the awesome state of Alaska!


----------



## knitneedle

It is 3:15 in the afternoon here. Hope you feel better. There were a lot of Slovak people that settled in Muskegon Heights, Michigan..Slezak, Hulka, Hornak. I ate all kinds of Slovak pastries, homemade noodles, plums wrapped in dough, cooked in hot water and then mixed with honey/poppy seed, and Eternitza (spelling not right but there is no American name). Is a pork,pork liver, barley,onion, garlic saugage..I miss it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## sallysilly

Welcome from Arizona, US!


----------



## mardzerin

It took me long time, but ju mean jaternica  don't you? I hope I'll be much better in the morning. So many things left I have to learn until monday


knitneedle said:


> It is 3:15 in the afternoon here. Hope you feel better. There were a lot of Slovak people that settled in Muskegon Heights, Michigan..Slezak, Hulka, Hornak. I ate all kinds of Slovak pastries, homemade noodles, plums wrapped in dough, cooked in hot water and then mixed with honey/poppy seed, and Eternitza (spelling not right but there is no American name). Is a pork,pork liver, barley,onion, garlic saugage..I miss it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## knitneedle

Sounds right take care


----------



## soccerballetmom

Hello, and welcome from Northern Virginia, USA! My Baba and Jigi immigrated to the USA from Sovakia, Kurov and Spiské Vlachy, in 1909.

I hope you are feeling better, and wish you well on your exams!


----------



## momforthree

mardzerin said:


> Hi, I just join you all here and I already love it. :thumbup: Wish you a nice day from the heart of Europe!


Hi Mardzerin and welcome from California. 
I am originally from Romania. Neighbors.
Anna


----------



## oge designs

Hi and a warm welcome from Australia


----------



## journey7

Hello & welcome to kp. Glad you joined the group.


----------



## olithia

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## RosD

Hi and welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## Grannie Sandy

Welcome from Maryland, USA.


----------



## Lady Kaira

Welcome from Utah, USA


----------



## yona

Welcome to KP from New York


----------



## Donsdotter

Welcome to KP from Colorado USA!


----------



## Elsiecaptri

Welcome! My husbands ancestry is from Slovakia. We hope to visit someday!


----------



## Janetkee

Welcome from Chicago, Illinois, USA. Best wishes on your exams, and speedy recovery.


----------



## ReRe

Welcome to KP!


----------



## nitcronut

Welcome from California.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls

Welcome!


----------



## ra1nb0z

mardzerin said:


> Thank you.  Yes, it is Bratislava, the capital of Slovakia, but names do not sound slovak.  I quess they were litle bit changed to fit the English language  (we do not use tchk, it is č in my language, one simple letter instead of tree, and sh is  )


I frequently make a meal of mashed potatoes, polish sausage and green cut beans that my Slovak mother-in-law called Omaca - but, I'm not sure I'm spelling it right. Does this sound familiar to you?


----------



## mardzerin

You hit it! One of my favorite meal!!! I love it more with mashed (pic is not mine). I can´t wait to go to my grandmom... It´s omáčka  it´s green bean´s sauce. I do love all kinds of vegetable´s sauce. But my most most fav is spinach sauce. (it´s not exactly sauce, but there is no such expression in english to call it. Prívarok, in slovak)


ra1nb0z said:


> I frequently make a meal of mashed potatoes, polish sausage and green cut beans that my Slovak mother-in-law called Omaca - but, I'm not sure I'm spelling it right. Does this sound familiar to you?


----------



## emmatonoose

A big welcome and hello from South Carolina US!


----------



## ra1nb0z

mardzerin said:


> You hit it! One of my favorite meal!!! I love it more with mashed (pic is not mine). I can´t wait to go to my grandmom... It´s omáčka  it´s green bean´s sauce. I do love all kinds of vegetable´s sauce. But my most most fav is spinach sauce. (it´s not exactly sauce, but there is no such expression in english to call it. Prívarok, in slovak)


I sent a message to my children that I am emailing you and my daughter Sheila said to tell you that she will be in Prague next week. She and her family are leaving tomorrow morning for a trip to Berlin & the surrounding area. They travel quite a bit with their two children. My husband's family name is Zajic. Of course Sheila and family are now Acker. I've told her that her father's family still have relatives around Bor sv Jur, so I think she will try to see that area.


----------



## mardzerin

That´s perfect. Once I want to travel more, too. But they originaly life in US, they are just on holiday in Europe, aren´t they?


ra1nb0z said:


> I sent a message to my children that I am emailing you and my daughter Sheila said to tell you that she will be in Prague next week. She and her family are leaving tomorrow morning for a trip to Berlin & the surrounding area. They travel quite a bit with their two children. My husband's family name is Zajic. Of course Sheila and family are now Acker. I've told her that her father's family still have relatives around Bor sv Jur, so I think she will try to see that area.


----------



## ra1nb0z

mardzerin said:


> That´s perfect. Once I want to travel more, too. But they originaly life in US, they are just on holiday in Europe, aren´t they?


Yes. They are on a 10-day holiday to Berlin and the surrounding area. They have a 14 year old daughter and an 11 year old son. They are wealthy and have been taking the children on trips all over the world for the past couple of years.


----------



## edithann

A warm welcome from Northern Virginia.
:-D


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## eatsallinsects

What a small world in which we all live!
My favorite sewing machine embroidery software was developed in Slovakia: EMBIRD.
And on a trip on the Queen Mary 2 ship my daughter made friends with a crew member in the Purser's office named Ian.


----------



## mardzerin

eatsallinsects said:


> What a small world in which we all live!
> My favorite sewing machine embroidery software was developed in Slovakia: EMBIRD.
> And on a trip on the Queen Mary 2 ship my daughter made friends with a crew member in the Purser's office named Ian.


I didn´t know there is a brand named like this. Really, what a small world.  (just a note, I believe, the boy is Ján. This is the slovak spelling  Haha, he has his nameday when I have my birhtday. )


----------



## eatsallinsects

The names of the EMBIRD developers are Ladislav Balara and Dusan Balara, Junior and Dusan Balara, Senior. They are very helpful to their purchasers all over the world.
And I was the one who misunderstood the spelling of "Jan's" name!
He and my daughter would play Scrabble when he was off-duty.
Edith in Dallas TEXAS


----------



## Jean Gonzales

Welcome from Napa Valley USA. You will truly enjoy this site.


----------



## Islander

Welcome Mardzerin from Vancouver Island Canada. KP is wonderful!


----------



## PhoenixFire

welcome from east texas!!


----------

